# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ogen >  Iets in mijn oog,wat nu?

## lover34

hallo beste mensen 

ik heb sinds gister iets in mijn oog 
ik zie het zitten .

----------


## Agnes574

Zit het vast??
Kun je het er zelf niet uithalen?? Dan héél snel naar de huisarts of de spoed!!

Sterkte!!

----------


## lover34

> Zit het vast??
> Kun je het er zelf niet uithalen?? Dan héél snel naar de huisarts of de spoed!!
> 
> Sterkte!!


nou het is een wimper haartje maar het zit in het witte van mijn oog 
en normaal kan ik die zelf wel er uit halen maar deze zit er al in vanaf gister ochend.

----------


## Agnes574

Snij een ui en probeer véél te tranen!
Ogen uitspoelen kan ook helpen, anders toch naar dokter!
Sterkte!

----------

